# Prozac has been a life saver!



## Rowe2 (Sep 26, 2002)

I would like to share my experience with everyone about my new medication. It is the one antidepressant I have heard the worse rap on, but the best medicine I have ever taken for my health issues. I only take 20mg. once a day, have been on it for five weeks, and feel like a new person. I have energy, no colon spasms, sleep better, and a curbed appetite. Most of all, I don't feel like a zombie, and it has helped reduce pain from Fibromyalgia.







Also, I don't have to take anything during the daytime for anxiety. (which all other meds made me so sleepy it was hard to work) I am concentrating better, therefore better job performance. I have started back my original hobby of bird watching (can't believe I EVER wanted to give that up!)


----------

